# Riwaka Hops? Anyone Have Any?



## matthoughton (12/2/11)

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this or not, so I apologise in advance if it's not...
My name is Matt Houghton, and together with my wife, we are the Boatrocker Brewing Company....
We've just released our new beer, Hoppbier, which uses a lot of Riwaka hops, but, everywhere has run out. I've spoken with Hopco, NZhops, CraftBrewer,... Basically they are out until they start pelletizing in April...

So, if anyone has any spare Riwaka in their freezer, even 100g, we are willing to pay you homebrew prices and for the shipping so we can put out another batch of our new beer....

If not, no probs.... It just would be great not to have to re-design packaging etc. for a new brew just yet...

Anyway, thanks in advance...

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## DU99 (12/2/11)

sounds interesting


----------



## clarkey7 (12/2/11)

Hi Matt,

Is there any chance that you can strike up a deal for whole leaf hops if the pelletizing is the hold up?

I guess this depends on your setup...Might be an option if you don't want to sub....

I reckon you might me ice-skating up hill trying to get 10kg of unopened 100g hop packets out of home brewers around the country. Could get really expensive paying retail price plus postage on it all.

You might be better off, putting out the call to other micros....

Anyhow.. Good luck.

PB


----------



## DJR (12/2/11)

Have you looked at the US?


----------



## Nick JD (12/2/11)

I see your aroma is a mixture of three hops - perhaps sub a little cascade and Cz saaz - with a bit of experiment you'd get pretty close I reckon.


----------



## Charst (12/2/11)

Sorry to hear matt cant help you, haven't even tried the Hoppbier but wanted to say Alpha Queen is Delicious!


----------



## matthoughton (24/2/11)

Hi all, a big thanks to everyone who replied, and gave me leads as to where I might be able to get some Riwaka. As it turned out, I managed to get the last 15kg of Riwaka in the country, before we get the next shipment of the latest harvest in April/May....

Cheers,

Matt
Boatrocker Brewing Company


----------



## waggastew (2/6/13)

Having a quick squiz around Carftbrewer this morning I noticed that they have Riwaka/D Saaz back in stock. Not cheap, limited purchase, but worth a look.


----------



## barls (2/6/13)

Umm the og post is 2 years old


----------



## waggastew (2/6/13)

Realise that. Posted here to save creating another topic (and associated conservation of electrons).


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/13)

waggastew said:


> Realise that. Posted here to save creating another topic (and associated conservation of electrons).


 :icon_offtopic:
I absolutely agree with your decision wagga.
It's a deadset shame that a lot of other posters on AHB choose to waste server space by starting new threads when there is no need to do so at all.

Not you Bribie.


----------



## Bizier (2/6/13)

deleted redundant post.


----------



## Yob (2/6/13)

Been meaning to do a riwaka brew for some time, anybody got a tried and true recipe? 

Thinking this might be my bring along keg to the july swap..

Ed: CM2 spelling


----------



## Nick JD (2/6/13)

Yob said:


> Been meaning to do a riwaka brew for some time, anybody got a tried and true recipe?
> 
> Thinking this might be my bring along keg to the july swap..
> 
> Ed: CM2 spelling


Move to all grain for $30 has one... h34r:


----------



## bullsneck (2/6/13)

I just brewed a Pale Ale with Riwaka.

89% Pils
6% Munich
5% CaraHell
to 1.047 with 38IBU from the Riwaka throughout the boil

Very nice. Subtle, not in your face. Balanced.


----------



## Yob (2/6/13)

Thanks man, was thinking along similar lines, will aim for medium bodied 40ish ibu mostly late.

Maybe Magnum for the bittering.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (2/6/13)

Didn't I give you one based on an epic homage brew?


----------



## Yob (2/6/13)

Erm... Nothing my recipe folder, perhaps I didn't print it, will look though emails n such, maybe it in there.


----------



## manticle (2/6/13)

Post #45 here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/62720-riwaka-d-saaz-supplier/page-3


----------



## Yob (2/6/13)

You are a man of much memory, a thank you good sir


----------



## drsmurto (3/6/13)

I have my house mild/light amber on tap now that used riwaka.

56% MO
34% Vienna
10% Carabohemian
Magnum @ 60 to 25IBU total
1g/L Riwaka @ 20
1.5g/L Riwaka @ 0
WY1187 (Ringwood)
70C mash

OG 1.034
FG 1.012
ABV 2.9%

Way too easy to drink.

With 300g of riwaka to go, I can see more of these on tap in the future.


----------

